# QUICK HELP Sexing This Kribensis



## furbycow (Aug 27, 2006)

I saw this kribensis at my LFS and I need help to figure out if it's male or female....I _*think*_ it's female but I want to be sure. If anyone knows PLEASE post as soon as possible. Thanks!

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/6849/regdx3.jpg
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/5743/regkribwb5.jpg


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

most likely a female. the fin is not long and have a pink belly. it seems to me that she is a she.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

yup, females will have a very noticeable red belly compared to the males. easier to make a side by side decision, but looks like a female.


----------



## furbycow (Aug 27, 2006)

Here are some more pictures....hopefully they turn out a bit more clear than the others....

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/6063/myregkrib1za9.jpg
http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/6259/myregkrib2qq8.jpg
http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/2783/myregkrib3mf9.jpg


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

female, i am 99.9999% sure about it. male have much longer fin while this one has short fin and the body not as long as a male. the belly is too pink and big to be a male.


----------

